# J. Gresham Machen and Michael S. Horton



## bookslover (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks to Todd Pedlar's blog (www.inprincipiodeus.solideogloria.com), I found out that Machen's magnificent book, _Christianity and Liberalism_ (1923) has, once again, been reissued by Eerdmans. However, this time, the book has been reset in a modern typeface, has a new forward by Carl Trueman, has a new cover with a photo of Machen, is in paperback, and (apparently) has more photos inside. We're all indebted to Eerdmans for keeping it in print.

Also, I understand (not through Todd) that Horton will have a new, one-volume systematic theology out in April, 2010. It's supposed to be a 900-pager. Could be good stuff.

Books, books, books...


----------



## SolaGratia (Jul 20, 2009)

Riddleblog - The Latest Post - Pre-Publication Info on Horton's TheologyText


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 20, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Also, I understand (not through Todd) that Horton will have a new, one-volume systematic theology out in April, 2010. It's supposed to be a 900-pager. Could be good stuff.



Doubt it. Though I would like to see if he can expand on his two kingdom theology. That would be interesting to see.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jul 20, 2009)

Hurray!


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 20, 2009)

I really think they should just let it go into the public domain. There are enough copies out there if you want an hard copy. I agree with Machen, but I don't think it is the one of the best books out there.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 20, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> I really think they should just let it go into the public domain. There are enough copies out there if you want an hard copy. I agree with Machen, but I don't think it is the one of the best books out there.



Actually, it can't be in the public domain unless the law is changed. _Christianity and Liberalism_ was published in 1923, and current copyright law states that all books published *before* 1923 are permanently out of copyright. So, his book just missed it...


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 20, 2009)

bookslover said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > I really think they should just let it go into the public domain. There are enough copies out there if you want an hard copy. I agree with Machen, but I don't think it is the one of the best books out there.
> ...



Actually it can go out of copyright, after a certain number of years. And a change in typeset does not change the expiration date.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 20, 2009)

ChristianTrader said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > jogri17 said:
> ...



I think, for books published after 1923, the law says copyright is: lifetime of the author plus 50 years. (Hmmm. Machen died in 1937. 50 years after that is 1987. So, why is Machen's book still in copyright.)


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 20, 2009)

bookslover said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



It probably is not in copyright.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking forward to the Horton book. He is fast becoming one of my favorite authors/theologians. I bet it will be pricey though!


----------

